# Hello everyone



## Kombi

Been lurking on here for a few days , figured id join so i could at least see the pics you all posted...have a few acres in Vigo co ive been stomping around in but no luck yet...Theres lots of new growth, may apples are starting to pop, magnolia trees are almost blooming, blood root is all around....Just no shrooms that i can spot...Anyway best of luck to you all, its 34 in the Terre Haute area , hopefully by the weekend things will look different out there


----------



## Spear_fish

Kombi said:


> Been lurking on here for a few days , figured id join so i could at least see the pics you all posted...have a few acres in Vigo co ive been stomping around in but no luck yet...Theres lots of new growth, may apples are starting to pop, magnolia trees are almost blooming, blood root is all around....Just no shrooms that i can spot...Anyway best of luck to you all, its 34 in the Terre Haute area , hopefully by the weekend things will look different out there


Welcome Kombi, I,m new here myself. Love that VW Bus pic, been thinking about getting of my pull behind camper and getting one of those.


----------



## Old Elm

Welcome to the forum & have a good Pickens season.


----------



## Kombi

Spear_fish said:


> Welcome Kombi, I,m new here myself. Love that VW Bus pic, been thinking about getting of my pull behind camper and getting one of those.


hey spear fish took that pic in Manila, was the the only bus I saw in the Philippines ....I have had busses for years, there alot of work but I enjoy the get togethers and the people....waiting for the weekend , hopefully the weather will be on our side


----------



## Kombi

Old Elm said:


> Welcome to the forum & have a good Pickens season.


So far the season has been slow around here, crazy weather....maybe this weekend


----------



## Kombi

Old Elm said:


> Welcome to the forum & have a good Pickens season.


Thank you old elm , going to do my part of cleaning up the fungi I hope.... hope you do the same bro


----------

